# Help sexing azureus dart frog



## Reece93 (Jul 24, 2017)

Hi new to this board, have had this frog since the beginning of the year now so it's about 10/11 months old and am looking at pairing it up but am not sure if it's a male or female can anybody help? Thanks.


----------



## Reece93 (Jul 24, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## S2G (Jul 5, 2016)

Going off the arch in the back I would say female. That's a nice looking azureus. 

How to Visually Sex Dart Frogs - Helping you connect with nature | Josh's Frogs


----------



## Reece93 (Jul 24, 2017)

S2G said:


> Going off the arch in the back I would say female
> 
> 
> 
> How to Visually Sex Dart Frogs - Helping you connect with nature | Josh's Frogs




That's what I'm leaning towards, can't help but think this ones a runt as it doesn't seem to have grown much and it eats like a pig!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## S2G (Jul 5, 2016)

Out of curiosity what breeder did you get it from?


----------



## Reece93 (Jul 24, 2017)

S2G said:


> Out of curiosity what breeder did you get it from?




Not sure it was from a shop in the uk 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Scott Lantz (Dec 11, 2016)

Female. Arch, toe pads, plump belly.


----------



## Reece93 (Jul 24, 2017)

Scott Lantz said:


> Female. Arch, toe pads, plump belly.




Thank you. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chloemarie21 (Jul 11, 2017)

Hey guys, I'm sorry to intrude but you all seem to be experts can you help me sex my pair of bakhuis ? Please excuse my half taken down viv waiting for new tank


----------

